# Schneller RAM sinnvoll?



## xTheNewKid (25. Januar 2016)

Da ich mich in letzter Zeit durchs Forum gelesen habe, ist mir aufgefallen, dass für neue Pcs oft ein 3200 bzw. 3000Mhz Ram empfohlen wird. Zuerst dachte ich immer " ja höherer Takt, muss besser sein". Ich habe mir nun allerdings einige Game Benchmarks angesehen in denen die Ram Geschwindigkeiten verglichen werden. In den Benchmarks kamm eigentlich immer heraus, dass der schnellere Ram maximal(!) 2-3 fps mehr bringt. Nun stell ich mir eben die Frage, warum sollte man sich den 3200er kaufen, wenn man einen 2666er oder 2133er viel billiger, aber in Games mit der gleichen Leistung haben kann?


----------



## Trash123 (25. Januar 2016)

Weil die minimum fps besser werden können...


----------



## Master of Puppets (25. Januar 2016)

Habe immer gedacht, dass schnellerer RAM nichts bringt. 
Allerdings hat mir mal jemand einen netten link geschickt.. (den ich leider nicht mehr habe, aber bevor ich google ,hättest du ja auch selber googlen können)

Wenn die CPU limitiert, bringt es schon ein gutes stück mehr fps bzw viel stabilere FPS, wenn man schnellen RAM hat (Und mehr als genug).

BF4 war das beispiel, soweit ich mich erinnere. 
Mit schnellerem RAM sind die fps viel weniger stark eingebrochen. (Mit 16GB statt 8GB übrigens auch, obwohl die 8 nichtmal annähernd voll waren)

Also wenn man zb. schon ein teures System baut, würde ich nciht die 20 Euro von 2133er auf 3000er(+) RAM sparen, bringt doch etwas, einfach mal Benches im CPU limit googlen.


----------



## buggs001 (25. Januar 2016)

Lt. diesem Test von CB ist schneller RAM absolut unsinnig.
Sieh die mal die 2. Tabelle betreffend der Unterschiede in Games an.
Speicher fÃ¼r Skylake: DDR3-1.333 bis DDR4-3.000 im Vergleich (Seite 3) - ComputerBase

Das deckt sich auch mit meinen Erfahrungen.
Nicht einmal zwischen DDR3 und DDR4 ist ein Unterschied größer 2-3% erkennbar.

16GB sehe ich jedoch mittlerweile als Pflicht an.
Vor allem bei einem teureren Gaming-System, würde ich da nicht sparen.
Das könnte ja doch sein Gefühl, würde mich wahrscheinlich auch dazu bewegen noch ein paar Euro für schnelleren RAM draufzulegen.


----------



## Master of Puppets (25. Januar 2016)

Das sind aber test völlig fernab jeglicher realer werte, wenn es ums spielen geht. 

Bei den spielen steht nix, jediglich nichtsaussagende prozentwerte, sind es die min fps? die durchscnittlichen, oder agr die maximalen?  und ob es im CPU limit war steht auch in den sternen.

Wenn ich Witcher 3 mit 1600er oder 2400er ram spiele ist doch egal, wenn es aber um CPU lastigeres wie BF4 geht, wirds interessant.


----------



## buggs001 (25. Januar 2016)

Ich habe dazu auch noch einen Artikel betreffend Fallout 4 gefunden.
Fallout 4: Eurogamer mit Hardware-Empfehlungen für optimale Performance - mehr Fps durch schnelles RAM

Lt. Eurogamer wurden bei DDR3 2400MHz anstatt 1600MHz, bis zu 20% mehr FPS gemessen.
Und das bei keiner schlechten Hardware wie einer Titan-X und einem i5-4690K.

Wirft wiederum ein anderes Licht auf die Frage ob schnellerer RAM etwas bringt.


----------



## Meroveus (25. Januar 2016)

xTheNewKid schrieb:


> Da ich mich in letzter Zeit durchs Forum gelesen habe, ist mir aufgefallen, dass für neue Pcs oft ein 3200 bzw. 3000Mhz Ram empfohlen wird. Zuerst dachte ich immer " ja höherer Takt, muss besser sein". Ich habe mir nun allerdings einige Game Benchmarks angesehen in denen die Ram Geschwindigkeiten verglichen werden. In den Benchmarks kamm eigentlich immer heraus, dass der schnellere Ram maximal(!) 2-3 fps mehr bringt. Nun stell ich mir eben die Frage, warum sollte man sich den 3200er kaufen, wenn man einen 2666er oder 2133er viel billiger, aber in Games mit der gleichen Leistung haben kann?



Bis auf spezielle Anwendungen / Benchmarks und eine Hand voll Spiele, hält sich selbst der Unterschied zwischen 2133 MHz und 3000 MHz in Grenzen. 

DDR4 Memory Scaling on Intel Z170 - Finding The Best DDR4 Memory Kit Speed - Page 5 of 6 - Legit ReviewsMetro Last Light and GTA V

Skylake Memory Scaling with Kingston Predator DDR4-3000 | silentpcreview.com

Ja ich weis, es werden nur die avg. FPS angezeigt ... wo aber quasi keine Unterschiede in den avg. FPS sind, können folglich auch keine (oder nur minimale) in den min. oder max. FPS sein ... sonst hätte das größere Auswirkungen auf die avg.


----------



## xTheNewKid (25. Januar 2016)

Meroveus schrieb:


> Ja ich weis, es werden nur die avg. FPS angezeigt ... wo aber quasi keine Unterschiede in den avg. FPS sind, können folglich auch keine (oder nur minimale) in den min. oder max. FPS sein ... sonst hätte das größere Auswirkungen auf die avg.



Ja das habe ich mir eben auch gedacht


----------



## Birdy84 (25. Januar 2016)

Du solltest darauf achten, dual ranked RAM zu nehmen, der gleicht etwa 300Mhz mehr Takt von single ranked RAM aus. Aber, wie andere schon geschrieben haben, im GPU Limit bringt dir das 0,nix.


----------

